# Help Ich and Clown Loaches



## marcincan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
i could really use some advise My 90 Gallon Which has all my Clown Loaches has Ich ( or I should say all my loaches have Ich) so far I have raised the Temp to 84-86. Treated for 4 days using Seachem's Para Guard with no success switched to quick cure at half strength 1 drop for every 2 gallons for 2 days with Gravel Vacuum and 25% water change. last night i lost three little loaches and today on of my 3 inch loaches died. so today i have added the 45 drops of quick cure (again half strength) and 8 tsps of aquarium salt is there anything else I could be doing to help them? I have a UV sterilizer, I have left it off put to this point so it wouldn't affect the meds. But now i am wondering if it would be better on ? (it burnt out and I waited for two weeks to get the new bulb in this time my kids got me some new loaches) 

I almost forgot I have taken out all chemical filtration the ammonia is 0 Nirites 0 KH 5 drops ( it had gone down to two drops) 


Any help would be great 


Thanks


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like your doing about everything that would be recommended.. In my experience it can take up to a couple weeks sometimes. I would keep doing what your doing & do water changes every other day or so. Here's a thread that might help:http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/clown-loaches-ich-16435/


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

get a uv sterilize. even a 9 watt would do the trick. kills ich dead, no fuss, no drugs.


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear the lost. I lost all my little clown loaches when I had my ich. But I want to confirm it does take quite a while to completely cure it, so a lot of patience is needed. 

It took about 10-12 days for me. It seemed to get very bad after 4-5 days of treatment. I even raised the temperature to 90F. Don't know which did the trick but I used Salt, then Kordon Ich Attack, then Tetra Ich Guard... The salt and kordon did not seem to work in the early stages that's when I switched to Ich Guard, after two days the ich started to disappeared. Hope this helps.


----------

